# No PCI Device, SM BUS Controller, Video Controller (VGA Compatible)



## radio_lan (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I just recently formatted my Window XP computer and it's clean and seems to work properly but the sound is not working at all. I have checked my hardware and there is a question mark at the following drivers: PCI Device, SM BUS Controller, Video Controller (VGA Compatible).
I have downloaded the Everest home edition to figure out my motherboard and any other info. Please help me out, I like to have music playing at my computer while I surf =D. Thanks


Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)


Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 820, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset ATI Radeon Xpress 200
System Memory 960 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (04/20/06)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RC410)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RC410)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter ATI SB450 - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD2500JS-60MHB5 (232 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8483B (48x/32x/48x CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 238472 MB (229376 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What is the make and model of this unit?
Bill


----------

